# beefmaster pair



## beefy (Jul 19, 2009)




----------



## Farmer Kitty (Jul 20, 2009)

What a beautiful pair!


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

beefy you always have good pics of the beefmasters.why dont you an your dad sell all your other cows.an go reg beefmasters all the way.


----------



## Thewife (Jul 20, 2009)

BEEFMASTER PICTURES!

Gorgeous!
Love them legs!

You realize they want to come live with me don't you!


----------



## beefy (Jul 20, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> beefy you always have good pics of the beefmasters.why dont you an your dad sell all your other cows.an go reg beefmasters all the way.


i think he is about ready to get rid of all his anyway. i was thinking earlier today about starting a small registered beefmaster herd. i would also like a herd of brahmans too tho. and i'm wanting to get a little herd of boer goats going too...


----------



## beefy (Jul 20, 2009)

these cows are getting on up in age and i want to get a few more beefmaster heifers out of them. 


























those are old pics, you may have already seen them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jul 20, 2009)

your right in wanting another heifer out of those cows.


----------



## Pure Country (Jul 22, 2009)

Very nice.

The ag teacher at the high school has beefmasters.  They are nice.


----------



## m.holloway (Jul 23, 2009)

I love your beefmaster!!! Now I know where Reba get her looks. I have a cross Beefmater.


----------

